# Miniature Schnauzer puppy pictures



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

Meet our new puppy Princess


----------



## Aquarius80 (Apr 18, 2011)

Too scrummy for words!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2011)

Oh she's lovely!!! How old is she? She looks fairly big already!


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

thanks she is only 8 weeks old she looks tiny next to my 3 ! :smile:


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2011)

Well she's really cute! Do mini schnauzers get bigger than Westie's then? I always thought they were about the same size.


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

They are taller than westies girls show size 12ins at the shoulder and boys are alittle taller than that about 13/14 ins.


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

:001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: she is gorgeous


----------

